# Craftsman 88874 28" 357cc 3-Stage won't thow snow that has any wetness to it



## Peter_s (Nov 16, 2018)

I have this Craftsman Snowblower 28" 357cc 3-Stage that I bought 3 years ago and so frustrated with it because it won't throw snow that has any moisture/water in it. Does fine in cold light snow. There are two saucer like blades in the middle that just won't work went it encounters any resistance with wet snow. I am beginning to think this design sucks for any snow other than light snow. Seemed reasonable at the time! 

It has been happening from day one so I am guessing it is not the belts. If I back up and then drive into the snow, I feel like it is grinding and then it gives up. Is it just a fact of life with these snowblowers. I am tempted to dump it and get another as I am so frustrated but wanted to check if anyone had any ideas or solutions. BTW, I did also spray it down with WD40 and I'll look again but all the shear pins are intact and it does spin.

Model Number: 247.888740 [Craftsman 88874]


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Peter_s said:


> I have this Craftsman Snowblower 28" 357cc 3-Stage that I bought 3 years ago and so frustrated with it because it won't throw snow that has any moisture/water in it. Does fine in cold light snow. There are two saucer like blades in the middle that just won't work went it encounters any resistance with wet snow. I am beginning to think this design sucks for any snow other than light snow. Seemed reasonable at the time!
> 
> It has been happening from day one so I am guessing it is not the belts. If I back up and then drive into the snow, I feel like it is grinding and then it gives up. Is it just a fact of life with these snowblowers. I am tempted to dump it and get another as I am so frustrated but wanted to check if anyone had any ideas or solutions. BTW, I did also spray it down with WD40 and I'll look again but all the shear pins are intact and it does spin.
> 
> Model Number: 247.888740 [Craftsman 88874]


* I would have a good looksee at those belts. sounds like they are not adjusted right or the wrong one's. Anyhoo ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Peter_s (Nov 16, 2018)

I will check them out! Thanks!


----------



## Steveo66 (Jan 21, 2018)

Most likely the auger drive belt slipping when under load due to the heavier snow. How do I know this? That is what my crafstman 30" blower was doing during our first heavy snow yesterday... I adjusted the idler pulley to it's full extent for max tension and it helped but the impeller still clogged and stopped turning when loaded up with snow. With the belt cover off I could see the pulley slipping and it get's hot real fast and will damage your belt if you continue to use it this way. Today I will be seeing if a cable adjustment helps but I have a feeling the belt is worn / stretched beyond where adjustment will give it the needed tension, and will be shopping for a new belt

Anyone have any experience with this? My machine is a early 90's era Sears Crafsman Model C9050-52330-3 -- 10 HP 30 inch snowblower... belt is not broken or cracked that I can see, but I would imagine this belt does wear/stretch given it is used as the clutch mechanism for the auger drive.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Others on here have complained about the 3 Stage not doing it's job. Can you remove that piece?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

maybe auger belt is slippin, theres always an adjustment to the belt on how tight, or loose, that can be done.
on next wet snowfall remove belt cover and check to see if belt is slipping.
or just make the adjustment as tight as it will go.
or belt is too long for machine.
oil/grease on belt


----------



## Peter_s (Nov 16, 2018)

I tightened the belt last winter but no luck! This is for Craftsman Snowblower 28" 357cc 3-Stage. I know the tires slip a lot so thinking of changing the tires and additionally get more weight. Anybody have some suggestions on how to do it and if that would be a good course of action this winter?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

If the belts and tension are indeed good...

Next is to check is how much space is in between the impeller and the round housing it resides in. (can you post a pic here?)

If its sizeable (>~1/4") the machine wont throw wet snow well at all. 

An impeller kit can fix this. 



Impller kit on this blade is taking up the gap here:


----------



## Peter_s (Nov 16, 2018)

Took a quick look and it seems pretty close. I have seen the videos where they put a piece of rubber there so the gap is virtually gone. However if the snow is the least amount of wet, I feel like I am just pushing it forward and it doesn't reach the impeller. That blade in the middle seems like a bad design. Here is a pic below. I am wondering if I need to cut my losses now that fall is around the corner.

https://www.searsoutlet.com/br/pdp/...3-stage-snowblower-with-power-steering/147226


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

for slippage, easiest is to add chains , and most def do the impeller mod....then decide to keep or sell although it would be winter by then, but doing those 2 things will improve snow blowing performance.
make sure augers are at the correct height, bucket height, for throwing wet snow.
for small amounts of the snow a single stage performs better, hence the reason i have both, got them both cheap as they were used/non working machines but easily( sort of) brought back to life.
i actually use the ss more often than i thought i would
imho


----------



## Peter_s (Nov 16, 2018)

I was thinking of chains but didn't want to chew up my driveway. I actually have some cracks that run the width of the driveway and some that are growing so don't want to accelerate that. Someone mentioned dirt bike tires I think in another thread? Maybe they in the end give more weight to the back?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

The Toro Snowmaster 7/24 or 8/24 is an excellent choice for the light stuff


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Peter_s said:


> I was thinking of chains but didn't want to chew up my driveway. I actually have some cracks that run the width of the driveway and some that are growing so don't want to accelerate that. Someone mentioned dirt bike tires I think in another thread? Maybe they in the end give more weight to the back?


xtrac tires, chains dont really chew up driveway, u cant even tell i was using chains on my asphalt driveway, now if they were used in the middle of a hot summer then most def might show signs of use but im stating the obvious about using it then


----------



## Breemania (Dec 18, 2020)

Steveo66 said:


> Most likely the auger drive belt slipping when under load due to the heavier snow. How do I know this? That is what my crafstman 30" blower was doing during our first heavy snow yesterday... I adjusted the idler pulley to it's full extent for max tension and it helped but the impeller still clogged and stopped turning when loaded up with snow. With the belt cover off I could see the pulley slipping and it get's hot real fast and will damage your belt if you continue to use it this way. Today I will be seeing if a cable adjustment helps but I have a feeling the belt is worn / stretched beyond where adjustment will give it the needed tension, and will be shopping for a new belt
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this? My machine is a early 90's era Sears Crafsman Model C9050-52330-3 -- 10 HP 30 inch snowblower... belt is not broken or cracked that I can see, but I would imagine this belt does wear/stretch given it is used as the clutch mechanism for the auger drive.


The belts Do stretch Big time. I just changed my auger belt and it's Better than new! I looked all over used the Sears part # Locally and found nothing even at Professional Blower and Mower places.
My blower for reference is CRAFTSMAN 24" 6HP SNOW THROWER 536.881550 ENGINE. I went to the Local hardware store and spoke to the guy at the counter (Old Timer,) gave him the model number of the blower and the belt he said that means nothing to me. Next he said what size is the belt, I said it's 1/2 X 38 inch and he sent the other Young guy down the aisle and he came back with a Gates Power Rated Belt 6838. It's on the machine now and the Auger throws Snow and Ice across the street. Very Happy!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You should have picked up 2.
One for a spare.


----------



## AJ1978 (Dec 6, 2020)

On the original post! Have you checked all your shear pins? Main auger ones? I’ve seen this scenario before but if it throws “normal” snow well the. Perhaps not it. Make sure the impeller is not slipping on its hub not sure how it’s set up. But follow others advice too but belt drive drive set up is where to start


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Peter










.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I just looked at the IPL for that blower and it isn't a three stage blower. Is the model number you gave us correct?


----------



## Harb43 (Jan 25, 2021)

Peter_s said:


> I tightened the belt last winter but no luck! This is for Craftsman Snowblower 28" 357cc 3-Stage. I know the tires slip a lot so thinking of changing the tires and additionally get more weight. Anybody have some suggestions on how to do it and if that would be a good course of action this winter?


Tire slippage is a "fuse" to prevent damage to some part of the drive system; there has to be a weak link somewhere. A three-stage machine like this likely has tires designed to be used without chains. The cross-chains would probably disappear into the spaces between the knobs. If the tires are worn out from excessive slippage, it may be cheaper and more effective to buy new tires than add chains. If the tires have reasonable tread left, try backing off on forward speed. If the tires are gripping, even at a lower speed, you'll put more pressure on the snow than if they were slipping.

Are those centre blades bent flat so that they are not as curved as they should be? They are what throws the snow back to the impeller. Definitely a design from the sales department!


----------



## Breemania (Dec 18, 2020)

Peter_s said:


> I have this Craftsman Snowblower 28" 357cc 3-Stage that I bought 3 years ago and so frustrated with it because it won't throw snow that has any moisture/water in it. Does fine in cold light snow. There are two saucer like blades in the middle that just won't work went it encounters any resistance with wet snow. I am beginning to think this design sucks for any snow other than light snow. Seemed reasonable at the time!
> 
> It has been happening from day one so I am guessing it is not the belts. If I back up and then drive into the snow, I feel like it is grinding and then it gives up. Is it just a fact of life with these snowblowers. I am tempted to dump it and get another as I am so frustrated but wanted to check if anyone had any ideas or solutions. BTW, I did also spray it down with WD40 and I'll look again but all the shear pins are intact and it does spin.
> 
> Model Number: 247.888740 [Craftsman 88874]


Change the Belt!
The belts Do stretch Big time.* I just changed my auger belt and it's Better than new! *I looked all over used the Sears part # Locally and found nothing even at Professional Blower and Mower places.
My blower for reference is CRAFTSMAN 24" 6HP SNOW THROWER 536.881550 ENGINE. I went to the Local hardware store and spoke to the guy at the counter (Old Timer,) gave him the model number of the blower and the belt he said that means nothing to me. Next he said what size is the belt, I said it's 1/2 X 38 inch and he sent the other Young guy down the aisle and he came back with a Gates Power Rated Belt 6838.* It's on the machine now and the Auger throws Snow and Ice across the street. Very Happy! *


----------



## Harb43 (Jan 25, 2021)

deezlfan said:


> I just looked at the IPL for that blower and it isn't a three stage blower. Is the model number you gave us correct?


Number 247.888740 is a 3-stage blower. 


https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/28816xzz7n-000247/craftsman-247888740-gas-snowblower-parts


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I must have Fat Fingered the Keyboard that day. Sorry.


----------



## Harb43 (Jan 25, 2021)

Not an issue!


----------

